# Deck screw in drywall?



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

I was in the middle of drywalling my addition last night when I ran out of drywall screws. There wasn't a local hardware store open, so I switched to a 1 5/8" deck screw (phillips, sort of green in color). Used it on about a sheet and a half. 

The shape of the screw is nearly identicle, just wondering if anyone knows if I will have a problem down the road? To be honest, they actually drove in a little bit nicer 

TIA


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

dont think its a problem but deck screws have a thicker shank it mite reduce its holding power in relitively soft sheet rock, im sure more smarter men than me can help you here tho


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I say no problem. Been there done that.

Deck screws are a little fatter than drywall screws so there is a slightly bigger chance of splitting the wood behind if you are using furring strips instead of fastening directly to studs. Also may crumble the drywall more when you are fastening the edge although you may alleviate this by drilling pilot holes. Deck screws are also a little more expensive, at least where I live.


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks a lot. 

I think you are right on the cost, I'm sure these were more expensive.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Screws are screws, as long as they pull the drywall tight to the framing member you should be fine...


----------

